# Selling a used above-ground 500 gal propane tank



## RalSarah (Jun 25, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

Bear with me because I'm very new to this and have never posted anything in my life, but I need some help. I'm trying to figure out how to sell my used above ground 500 gal propane tank and I don't know how to sell it for, nor do I know how much it's worth. I've spent the last 2 hours researching online and am more confused now than I was to begin with. Can anyone help me? I attached a photo of the tank as well.Thanks in advance for your help.

Sarah


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

Call a propane dealer and ask how much a new one costs...and go from there...


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

Wow.. that's not just above ground, that's WAY above ground! LOL


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

It depends on age, ease of move and condition.
This site has what appears to be new for $1699 and I imagine that includes installation.
http://blackbearpropane.com/tanks-accessories/2635971
This site has refurbished for $949
https://www.thriftypropane.com/purchasetank
A used 250 gallon for $500
https://seattle.craigslist.org/kit/for/d/propane-tanks/6610167283.html

Good luck


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I'd think most interested buyers won't have the means to drop that tank off of the roof of that container. I'd get it down before I took photos for the ad.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

I've bought 2 500 gallon units down here and had them delivered for $300 each about 10 yrs ago in Missouri. They had fresh paint too.


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

The problem with used tanks here is that many companies will charge pretty high fees to test them before they'll fill them. But the propane companies do buy them at times. Here they're more often converted to barbecue pits.

That said, see if you can find them on Craig's List in your region and go from there.

Jeff


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

GTX63 said:


> I'd think most interested buyers won't have the means to drop that tank off of the roof of that container. I'd get it down before I took photos for the ad.


It appears to be sitting in a salvage yard so I'm guessing there's a forklift on the premises.
The yellow tank beside it appears to be sitting on a pallet.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

That tank in the junkyard is probably there for a reason. It it was salvageable it would not have been junked.


----------

